# Инструкции по установке Gentoo Linux 1.4

## deribin

Только что замечено, что в $Subj  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/gentoo-x86-install.xml

Есть такая вот беда:

 *Quote:*   

> Code listing 12.1: Установка остальных компонентов
> 
> # emerge -p system
> 
> (Список компонентов для установки)
> ...

 

Что за "извлечение системы"? 

по логике там должно быть написано "emerge system". :Rolling Eyes: 

Оно то конечно не сильно страшно, но новичков сильно озадачивает.

----------

## Rasputin

 :Shocked: 

Это точно... я на этом этапе тоже долго думал что там должнобыть...

Минут 10.. потоп допёр   :Laughing: 

Наверно проверка на совместимость, ну тоесть ламорезависимость..хи-хи...

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

я вообще русские доки не читаю  :Wink: 

----------

## sickworm

Русские доки одназначко маст дай. Лерн инглиш, мен  :Smile: 

----------

## Rasputin

 :Laughing: 

Ну не всем жебыть умными, во всяком случае не сразу, на то и форум!!!

P.S. Я вот например в Линухе начинающий ботаник   :Shocked:  , у очках... ггг

Ну эта ж тока пока... 

----------

## sickworm

Жента тебя научит уму разуму  :Smile:  После нее /dev/hands forever a GUI configures must die  :Smile: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Rasputin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ну не всем жебыть умными, во всяком случае не сразу, на то и форум!!!
> 
> P.S. Я вот например в Линухе начинающий ботаник   , у очках... ггг
> ...

 

А по нику не скажешь, что ботаник  :Wink: 

А ну брысь читать доки!!!

----------

